# ¡Discúlpate! ¡Me llamaste amor!



## gancanagh

Buen día.
Intenté traducir la siguiente frase al italiano:
"¡Discúlpate! ¡Me llamaste _amor_!"

He estado a punto del utilizar "Scusare", pero noto que el verbo "Disculpar" se encuentra en una conjugación imperativa que podría estar mejor expresada como "Pedir disculpas" u "Ofrecer disculpas". Desconozco si existe algún verbo específico para esto, o si sólo se debe conjugar el "Scusare" de otra manera, como en el español.

¿"Scusa te! Mi chiamaste _amore_!"? No suena muy lógico.


Agradezco me lo aclaren

Saludos,
Tania


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola Tania y bienvenida al Forum 

Yo diría: Dis*col*pati! / *Scu*sati!
(en negritas la sílaba que se acentúa)


----------



## ursu-lab

gancanagh said:


> Buen día.
> Intenté traducir la siguiente frase al italiano:
> "¡Discúlpate! ¡Me llamaste _amor_!"
> 
> He estado a punto del utilizar "Scusare", pero noto que el verbo "Disculpar" se encuentra en una conjugación imperativa que podría estar mejor expresada como "Pedir disculpas" u "Ofrecer disculpas". Desconozco si existe algún verbo específico para esto, o si sólo se debe conjugar el "Scusare" de otra manera, como en el español.
> 
> ¿"Scusa te! Mi chiamaste _amore_!"? No suena muy lógico.
> 
> 
> Agradezco me lo aclaren
> 
> Saludos,
> Tania



¿Esta frase no es una ironía que se refiere al libro italiano "scusa ma ti chiamo amore"?  así que podrías ser:
scusati! mi hai chiamato amore!

"Mi chiamaste"  è sbagliato.


----------



## infinite sadness

A mio avviso la formula più usata sarebbe _"Chiedimi scusa! Mi hai chiamato amore!"_


----------



## Lynn1981

infinite sadness said:


> A mio avviso la formula più usata sarebbe _"Chiedimi scusa! Mi hai chiamato amore!"
> _


 
Io direi "Chiedimi scusa" o "Scusati".


----------



## Lady Marion

Anche io, direi decisamente "Chiedimi scusa". 
Non direi di certo "Discolpati" che, in questo caso, mi sembra proprio un calco dallo spagnolo.
Infatti in italiano (e cito il Garzanti) "discolparsi", come riflessivo, non significa "chiedere scusa" ma "giustificarsi" o "difendersi da un'accusa".
"Scusati" non sarebbe errore, ma mi sembra meglio "Chiedimi scusa".


----------



## dakaz

Sin rodeos:

"¡Discúlpate! ¡Me llamaste _amor_!"

''¡Scusati! ¡(Mi ó Me) chiamasti amore!''


Venga vamos a ver el punto de mi o me, eso depende mucho de la región, en las regiones del norte usan otro diferente que las del sur. Pero según el lengua italiana, puedes escoger mientras tu seas el que preguntes. En cambio si te preguntan y en su oración tenga presente la ''mi o me'' tu respuesta deberá ser igual con la que te pregunta, si te preguntan con mi, responderás con mi.

Recuerda:

Qué toda palabra que termine con ''te'' ya sea ''scusate'' ''discolpate'' ''mangiate''.

Se refiere al plural, disculpen y coman.

Aplica lo mismo para ''te y tu'', lo que te digo para ''me y mi''.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## gatogab

> ''¡Scusati! ¡(Mi ó Me) chiamasti amore!''
> Venga vamos a ver el punto de mi o me, eso depende mucho de la región, en las regiones del norte usan otro diferente que las del sur.


Ti prego di spiegarmi meglio ciò che affermi, perchè veramente mi è completamente nuovo.
Magari con qualche esempio?
Mille grazie.


----------



## infinite sadness

Per esempio, "me chiamaste amore" lo dicono in veneto.


----------



## El tano trucho

infinite sadness said:


> Per esempio, "me chiamaste amore" lo dicono in veneto.


Con tutto rispetto (mi sento in grado di rispondere in quanto veneto), mi pare che ti stia confondendo.
Ciò che -in maniera sgrammaticata- si suole dire in Veneto è il "te" al posto del "tu" (cioè confondere, in seconda persona, i pronomi soggetto e complemento oggetto), per esempio:
"Domani vado a giocare a tennis, e te?"
Il "me chiamaste" mi suona solamente _itañol_...

Edit: Se parliamo di _dialetto veneto_ ("...te me ghe ciamà amore"), è un'altra cosa, non italiano.

Saluti,
ETT


----------



## Jacko86

Il ME al posto di MI non é corretto in italiano.

é sicuramente molto dialettale. a roma (casa dolce casa) per esempio si dice addirittura " A me me piace!" ciò non toglie però che non sia possibile metterlo in una traduzione a meno che non si voglia accentuare la regionalità...


----------



## gatogab

Jacko86 said:


> Il ME al posto di MI non é corretto in italiano.


Ya me parecía.
Claro que en una forma dialectal es más fácil encontrar esta sostitución.
Sin embargo se trata de italiano, por lo que es incorrecto.


----------



## infinite sadness

El tano trucho said:


> Con tutto rispetto (mi sento in grado di rispondere in quanto veneto), mi pare che ti stia confondendo.
> Ciò che -in maniera sgrammaticata- si suole dire in Veneto è il "te" al posto del "tu" (cioè confondere, in seconda persona, i pronomi soggetto e complemento oggetto), per esempio:
> "Domani vado a giocare a tennis, e te?"
> Il "me chiamaste" mi suona solamente _itañol_...
> 
> Edit: Se parliamo di _dialetto veneto_ ("...te me ghe ciamà amore"), è un'altra cosa, non italiano.
> 
> Saluti,
> ETT


Sì, mi riferivo a quest'ultimo tipo di frase.
Ovviamente in italiano l'unica opzione ammissibile è il MI, però l'influenza dei dialetti fa sì che in molte parti d'Italia si sentono spesso pronomi pronunciati in modo diverso dall'italiano standard, e questo fa pensare agli stranieri che MI e ME siano varianti lecite.


----------



## annapo

gancanagh said:


> Buen día.
> Intenté traducir la siguiente frase al italiano:
> "¡Discúlpate! ¡Me llamaste _amor_!"
> 
> 
> ¿"Scusa te! Mi chiamaste _amore_!"? No suena muy lógico.
> 
> 
> Agradezco me lo aclaren
> 
> Saludos,
> Tania


 
"¡Discúlpate! è *scusati*, il resto della frase in italiano suona poco naturale, per via di quel passato remoto non comunissimo.
*Scusati, mi chiamasti amore* è decisamente strano. 
Io lo cambierei in *scusati per avermi chiamato amore*, o, alla peggio, *scusati, mi hai chiamato amore!*


----------



## El tano trucho

infinite sadness said:


> Sì, mi riferivo a quest'ultimo tipo di frase.
> Ovviamente in italiano l'unica opzione ammissibile è il MI, però l'influenza dei dialetti fa sì che in molte parti d'Italia si sentono spesso pronomi pronunciati in modo diverso dall'italiano standard, e questo fa pensare agli stranieri che MI e ME siano varianti lecite.


In Veneto sono i veneti stessi che in generale pensano che TE e TU (in funzione di soggetto) siano varianti lecite! (Mi ci metto dentro pure io fino al momento in cui la prof. di italiano me lo corresse)


----------



## kreiner

infinite sadness said:


> A mio avviso la formula più usata sarebbe _"Chiedimi scusa! Mi hai chiamato amore!"_


 
E non si potrebbe dire: "Chiedi scusa!", senza il pronome?


----------



## alenaro

Sicuri che la frase non sia "Scusa, mi hai chiamato Amore?!"


----------

